# Otocinclus Catfish with Betta?



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

I was wondering if I could get one Oto Cat for my Betta tank. They only get to be 1in-2in in length, and I was wondering if they could be compatible. Would I be able to get just one or need to get more? Thanks.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well they need at least 4 (6 being better), cuz they are a shoaling fish. They also only eat algae and dead plant matter, most of the time. So if you have at least a 29 gallon heavily planted well established tank, with algae. Than yeah you could try a couple, but anything smaller isnt ideal. 

They also need a filter and a heater, if you dont already have one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

What size is your tank? Six is the minimum for shoaling fish for optimum long term health. They do survive with fewer.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Agree they are better in groups, they're more active and you see better behavior, but they can be kept in smaller #s (though not usually recommended). You cannot fit a oto shoal size in most betta tanks (unless you are rare person who keep a betta in an open 20g+) as it won't offer enough water volume to dilute their poo, nor offer enough natural food for them (usually diatoms and mirco organisms we don't see) but even in a proper sized tank they should get veggie supplements. But that said I have 2 in my 7g cube with my plakat betta, he doesn't but them and they tend to hang out on the any one of the 4 glass side walls and thermometer (seriously wants up with them and their obsession with that thing?) most of the day, they hang out together and will move around, but are not as active as my larger oto group in the 20g which I will actually see swim around the tank as a group once in a while when they are moving to a new feeding spot (cool to see). If you get only 1 oto it will tend to be stressed and hide a lot or not move much, they may assume there are no other otos because something ate them.
Otos are usually wild caught and tend to have a high mortality rate as they stress and starve from the initial capture to transit to a fish store (which is usually too stupid t feed them properly) so if you do get otos, get ones that are actively moving around and have visible bellies (if its a caved in stomach, don't touch it, higher chance it'll die). They are much more sensitive than bettas and absolutely MUST have a cycled tank, the more aged the tank, the more micro organisms and diatoms there will be for them (they do not eat all algaes), and high nitrates will kill them (keep the nitrates as low a possible). They also need a constant temp, fluctuation won't be tolerated, they prefer 71-78F range but some people claim t keep them in warmer water successfully (I keep my tanks at 78F). When you do a water change make sure the new water is the same temp as tank water, also make sure you don't have pH fluxes, as the sudden change in pH up or down can shock and kill them. pH can flux from driftwood and leaf litter added to tanks which release tannins which is an acid that brings pH down, or rocks (lime stones) which can raise pH.
Be prepared to offer at least once a week (if not more depending on their bellies) blanched veggies like zucchini, cucumber, lettuce, and spinach (they also each carrots and other yummies). Try to keep them fed so their bellies are always visible, if they're level or caved in they need more food.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Many otos dont eat veggies, IME.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

They have to learn its food, blanching veggies and putting the food in the area the otos hang out the most so they're more likely to wiggle onto it helps. I have 3 tanks with otos, 2 of these tanks they devour anything I put in over night, the other (betta's tank) one will half arsedly munch on it, the other won't touch anything (if I move food closer to it, it moves elsewhere =,=) just gotta keep trying. If they always have fat bellies they are getting enough food from the tank and don't need veggies. You can slo try algae wafers but you have to get true veggie kind, many brands use fish meal or other proteins in their algae wafers, most otos won't touch those. I beleive Ken's fish foods site has a pure veggie stick/flake that can be tried.. but they sell in bulk (though cheap). Some (not all) shrimp food are pure veggie too and otos will eat that.


----------



## obiordi (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the information! I did not know they needed to be in groups of 4-6+, so I am not going to get any as of now. If I get a bigger tank I might try them. Thanks!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

Is this your 5g tank? You might be able to get by with a snail, a few shrimp, or an African Dwarf Frog. All depends on what your betta will eat on sight.

No otos in there, though, I'm afraid. If it were a 10g, you could easily do a school of 4-6. But if you just want algae control, try a nerite snail or some ghost shrimp. Cheap, and next to no bioload.


----------

